# tecumseh 8 HP Governor/Linkage problem



## karpat (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a Maxa Coleman Powermate Model PM52-4000 generator with a Tecumseh 8 Horse Power engine. The carb was fouled up so I took it off to clean it. I did not pay enough attention to the location of the linkage on the governor and now it races up to the point that I'm afraid it will blow up. Powermate is not owned by Coleman an they have gone out of business. So I'm unable to locate a manual for this engine. The only Model/serial numbers I can find are Powermate/Coleman not Tecumseh.

There are 6 possible locations on the plate on the carb that the linkage can go in. The linkage on the governor I believe is connected correctly.

If anyone is able to guide me finding the correct linkage connection it would be greatly appreciated.

TIA.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Take a magnifying lens and look very closely at the holes in the plate. You could get lucky and see on that appears to be little smoother than the others.
That means it has wear on it and thats the hole to use.


One big problem with any generator (AC) is the cycles it produces. If it is in the USA that needs to be 60 cycles a second. This is based upon RPM's of the engine. You really need a Frequency Meter, to check them, but those are pricy like $100.00 +. You can get by check it out with a stop watch and AC clock that has second hand. Use the stop watch to time the second hand on the AC clock. One minute on the AC clock must match 1 minute on the stop watch.

BG


----------



## karpat (Dec 21, 2009)

That was my second thought which I tried but I so seldom run the generator (it is in the basement just in case of power loss) the only mark I could see proved unsuccessful.

I take it you mean that the rpm's should be 60 per minute? What the heck is a AC clock and where would I get one?

Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

AC stands for "alternating current" When plug some thing into a outlet you should getting 110-120 volts (USA) at 60 Hertz (Cycles). So no on 60 RPM's.
If it is running to fast or to slow it it greatly effects the required 60 Cycles things need to work correctly.

What is AC Clock? It is a clock that plugs into an outlet. It has to have a sweep section hand.

I hope you are not using it in the basement!!! People die doing that. Also if you just storing it in basement can't have any Gas in it all. 

Your best bet is to find a small engine repair shop that also works on generators.

BG


----------



## karpat (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have it installed in the basement, about 10 years now, the exhaust is vented outside. When not in use I drain the gas tank.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Aside from draining the tank you should either run the engine until it dies or take the cup off of the carb and drain that. A little bit of gas will be left in the hose and carb even if you drain the tank and that can gum everything up as well.

I think you could also use a tachometer and find out if the engine is running at the proper speed. You might need a service manual to figure out the speed, or someone else might know it. They has digital ones which are usually easy to set up and can be used on any engine.


----------



## karpat (Dec 21, 2009)

I try always to run the engine until it stops after draining the tank. 

One of the reasons I turned to this forum was because I've been unable to find a service manual for this unit. Thanks for the time on the digital tachometer.

Merry Christmas and God bless you all.


----------

